# how to find modems Ip address



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a zyxel Prestige 600 series ADSL modem, that is plugged into the WAN port of a Linksys WRT 54G wireless router, and that in turn is plugged into the back of my comp. Now I have a wireless adapter for my 360, but my xbox live has been horrible for years.


I can download stuff from the marketplace, and sing into LIVE with no problem, but as soon as I hit a "find game" button in a game over LIVE, I am immediatly disconnected. I moved into a new room, where the router is, so I felt relived that I could just hardwire the 360 into the linksys router, but when I did that I STILL had the exact same problems!!


Someone told me to setup my linksys router as a hub/gateway instead of a router, and that the ADSL modem will just run assign all IP address. They said that I need to change the local IP address of the linksys router to that of the modem, or it may have been to an address outside the DHCP range of the modem, I can't remember.

But how do I find the address of the modem?


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

here is a pic that shows what came up after I did an ipconfig/all on the comp that is hooked up directly to the linksys router


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Modem should be 192.168.1.1 Your router should be set at 192.168.2.1
I'm not sure that your modem will act as a DCHP server though.
Are you having any problems other than the XBox? IE slow down loads.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

no, only problem I have is being immediatly disconnected from xbox live once I hit a find game button, every else is fine, even, simply downloading demo's, and videos from xbox marketplace is fine. In 3 years no one has ever been able to solve my situation. It would be awesome if someone had the knowledge to solve it. I will provide any pics requested with how it is setup or anything, if anything was unclear


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have two routers. You need to either put the Prestige 600 modem/router into bridge mode (the best option), or configure the secondary modem as below.



Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

ok, we found the IP of the prestige to be 192.168.1.1

last night I just went into the linksys router setup page, and diabled the DHCP without doing anything else, and when I turned my comp on this mornign it took me an hour to get everything back to normal, cause I couldn't connect to the internet, and I couldn't log into 192.168.2.1, or 192.168.1.1

Had to reset both the linksys and the prestige, and even then windows couldn't detect any networks, but then it magically came back.

so I have to disable DHCP AND unhook the WAN cord and put it into a LAN port?


----------

